# Escort Shotguns



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone else out there shoot an Escort shotgun or am I a lone ranger in here?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have been looking at the semi-auto version for a dedicated turkey/goose gun. How has yours held up to the test of time?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

If you clean them everyday then they work good but if you forget to they are a single shot at best. I got sick of mine last winter, sold it and bought a stoeger 2000. It is my baby. I have never had a problem and I have had it in some nasty weather. It is a gun that as of now I would not trade for notin.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up. THose Stoegers are just a few bucks more i think.


----------

